# Live-Action 'Captain Planet' Movie Announced



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

> Captain Planet was a cartoon from the mid-90s that conjures up great nostalgia for those who watched it and pledged never to pollute ever again.  That?s why the Earth is as clean as it is right now: because of a cartoon where teenagers summoned a flying blue man to beat up polluters.  Now we?ve received a press release announcing that producer Don Murphy (Transformers: Dark of the Moon) and Cartoon Network are developing a live-action Captain Planet movie.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the series, five teenagers across the globe, called ?Planeteers?, received special rings that bestowed superpowers and together the rings could summon Captain Planet.  Individually, four of the rings could summon useful elements: Earth, Fire, Wind, and Water. The fifth ring was ?Heart? aka ?We Ran out of Ancient Elements?.  The Heart kid had the power to make people care and to speak with animals.  Maybe his power needs to be readjusted for the film.  However, he also had a pet monkey, so they have to keep that.  Hit the jump for the press release.
> 
> Here?s the press release... (Continued in the source)


**


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not so sure about this.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

It could be cool if it isn't overly-preachy and full of narm.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if nostalogia is the right word...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

... Who the fuck is dumb enough to risk eternal damnation by bringing that Government sponsored tv show about environmentalizim back... If you care about the planet go watch The Discovery Channel.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 19, 2011)

:s, rubbing the grogginess away from my eyes:: Say wha-? 

I loved Captain Planet, don't get me wrong. It was a part of my childhood. But not all things are meant to go on the big screen. I can't help but be skeptical.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2011)

do not want.
hellrasin summed up my thoughts.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 19, 2011)

I think somebody lost at poker and now have to make this movie...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It could be cool if it isn't overly-preachy and full of narm.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 19, 2011)

This is going to be ossiiiiiiim.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2011)

in b4 magic school bus movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

Wesley said:


> I'm not sure if nostalogia is the right word...



Bad Acid trip sounds more accurate..


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2011)

This is going to be so cheesy, I'm kind of interested.  I'll probably go under the influence with my friends. 

If it was up to me, I'd do a gritty remake with the Planeteers as eco-terrorists with Green Lantern CGI effects. 

I'd love to be the casting director for Gaia.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> in b4 magic school bus movie.



although that would translate to 21st century live action movie better than this. for kids.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

I really wouldn't be surprised if they made a Magic School Bus movie.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> in b4 magic school bus movie.



Miss Frizzle was awesome and the show/book was educational without having any kind of political angle.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> in b4 magic school bus movie.


That would be awesome too if I would write the screen play.  Have a crazed retired school teacher hijack the bus with the demands that they go on various educational locations and answer questions. Every wrong answer results in a dead kid. Kind of like "Speed" and we can have Sandra Bullock as Ms. Frizzle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2011)

LayZ said:


> That would be awesome too if I would write the screen play.  Have a crazed retired school teacher hijack the bus with the demands that they go on various educational locations and answer questions. Every wrong answer results in a dead kid. Kind of like "Speed" and we can have Sandra Bullock as Ms. Frizzle.



the bus is bumblebee from the the transformer movies 

I think they would make it too comedic if it ever seen the light of day.


----------



## Spica (Jul 19, 2011)

Captain Planet? The cartoon parodied in Fairly Odd Parents?

I can't wait.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know what to say.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll be passing out LSD to the group seeing it in 3D...


----------



## LayZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I'll be passing out LCD *LSD* to the group seeing it in 3D...


I'm assuming you meant that.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 19, 2011)

I bet they  do green lantern better then green lantern.


----------



## Federer (Jul 19, 2011)

> "EARTH!"
> "FIRE!"
> "WIND!"
> "WATER!"
> ...



FUCK YEAH 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I smell an epic disaster coming :sigh


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 19, 2011)

I can only imagine this being pretty cheesy, which might be a good thing since it would fit with the feeling of the series. I sure hope that they at least have villains we are familiar with. Good ol' Doctor Blight and MAL most significantly! xD


~Gesy~ said:


> in b4 magic school bus movie.


Love all the people commenting on this and saying they are for it. I'm one of them. Use to watch the show/read the little books all the time even when I was well past the target age group.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2011)

Jesus Christ. 

This is such a bad idea, my monitor just face palmed.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 19, 2011)

inb4 The Matrix is reformatted into Super Sentai


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 20, 2011)

Captaaaain Planet!!!

At this point I can only embrace Hollywood Stupidity.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 20, 2011)

This is going to be so terrible it will reach around into the pinnacle of perfection.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2011)

Shit I hope the final villain is Hitler or like Hitler. I need to see the moment when Captain planet is defeated by having a bad guy stare at him on the big screen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2011)

This could be epic lulz, let's watch y'all.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 20, 2011)

There's no way it can be Scooby Doo Level Bad... Right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Shit I hope the final villain is Hitler or like Hitler. I need to see the moment when Captain planet is defeated by having a bad guy stare at him on the big screen.



it has to be someone who doesn't recycle and spill toxic waste down a lake.


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 20, 2011)

...This could go either way really.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2011)

The only thing better than a Captain Planet movie is a...


*Spoiler*: __ 



dark and gritty Captain Planet movie! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animeace (Aug 2, 2011)

Dont see this turning out we'll should reboot the cartoon instead


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Is it going to be a darker, grittier version of Captain Planet? All muddy and gray and violent?

That'd be funny.


As it stands it'd make a hilariously bad live action movie. Captain Planet is a metrosexual man made of solid crystal with green hair.


----------



## Shanoa (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing against Captain Planet but seriously Hollywood is running out of ideas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

First Battleship now Captain Planet.


At least it isn't a live action version of The Smu---oh, wait.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It could be cool if it isn't overly-preachy and full of narm.



I hope it is overly preachy though. Imagine the PR nightmare when eventual set photos are leaked onto the net and the following hypothetical yet realistic scenario occurs:





CrazyMoronX said:


> Is it going to be a darker, grittier version of Captain Planet? All muddy and gray and violent?
> 
> That'd be funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Nick Cage as Cap. Planet? 

Imagine his deadpan speeches about love and heart and equality and protecting Gaia.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine his deadpan speeches about love and heart and equality and protecting Gaia.



I already thought of that. I'm actually three steps ahead of you and am currently imagining the potential subtitle/dub hilarity when Nic Cage's dialogue is translated over into foreign languages to match the speed of his lips.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2011)

i have long said id love a Serious take on the franchise

The African Kid being from Darfur
Mati's powered being high level empathy and mind control
Captain Planet doing elemental shit that makes Aang look like a  schmuck

shit like that

if they do that, i am in


----------



## Achilles (Aug 2, 2011)

Will the main villain be the rat man or the rock monster in the hawaiin shirt?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 2, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Will the main villain be the rat man or the rock monster in the hawaiin shirt?



Both those guys were pretty legit villains in hindsight


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2011)

Achilles said:


> Will the main villain be the rat man or the rock monster in the hawaiin shirt?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Detective said:


> I already thought of that. I'm actually three steps ahead of you and am currently imagining the potential subtitle/dub hilarity when Nic Cage's dialogue is translated over into foreign languages to match the speed of his lips.






I certainly don't envy such an undertaking. It'd be like those old Japanese dubbed kung-fu movies but in reverse.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 2, 2011)

But they're sorry.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2011)

Don Cheadle as Captain Planet=Biggest WTF? ever


----------



## Achilles (Sep 1, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Don Cheadle as Captain Planet=Biggest WTF? ever







**


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol they will make a movie out of anything these days.


----------



## Federer (Sep 1, 2011)

I bet that scene is much better than the upcoming movie.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

Expect there to be a made up evil global corporation similar to walmart, expect plenty of guys in black suits and wearing sunglasses at night Expect captain planet to beat the shit out of a 30-60 year old white man who says things like "greed is good" and makes obscure references to the stock market. Extra points if it is an oil company.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2011)

Great what's next a hong king Phooey movie.....












Oh that's right they're doing that already. 


Fuck you Hollywood



Fuck you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Don Cheadle as Captain Planet=Biggest WTF? ever





Where did you hear that?


----------



## Varunga (Sep 6, 2011)

This would be an awful idea. The cartoon, admittedly, brings back some pretty funny memories, but a live action movie? Really?

Have they learned nothing from Dragon Ball Evolution or The Last Airbender?

Though I could go for a Magic School Bus film.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 6, 2011)

he should fight Hitler in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2011)

Isn't this just a joke?  The Don Cheadle spoof from like a week ago?

Seriously, Captain Planet has a horrible plot.  It's best that it remain an 80's cartoon.  I don't need to see a bunch of multiethnic kids use ring powers to cram environmental messages down my throat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

It could be the comedy smash hit of the year.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 6, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> he should fight Hitler in the movie.



But he couldn't take Hitler. His hatred was strong a pollutant, and he didn't know any Nazi puns.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Lol they will make a movie out of anything these days.



Nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 7, 2011)

When was the last time this show was even on?


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 10, 2011)

so whos gonna play Captain Planet ??  

Ted Turner perhaps like in Robot Chicken


----------



## Talon. (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh boy.

well, to be honest, i loved Captain Planet as a kid, but this is going a little too far.

I just hope theyre only doing a tv movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2011)

maybe it end up similar to this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwJaELXadKo&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Don Cheadle is epic.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 6, 2011)

heres an idea

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcW7ttZfZ8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------

